# rc 18 and losi late model



## theonemanmafia48 (Jul 5, 2012)

hey what batteries are you guys using and where can i get some online?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

running lipos here n 4200 kv brushless
i have two mini latemodels ready to race if interested..
pm [email protected]


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

i am driving a nitro


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hobbypartz.com has LiPo 2s that we use....


----------



## weracerc (Feb 23, 2008)

hobbyking.com 65C 1800 2S is what we run in our AE 18T dirt oval cars.


----------

